

Facebook Monetization: Lessons From Google - dpapathanasiou
http://www.dmwmedia.com/news/2007/07/13/facebook-monetization-lessons-from-google

======
aston
I believe Google's biggest innovation in ad serving was factoring click
through rates into choosing which ads to display. The straight up auction does
a decent job of making money, but by forcing companies with low performing ads
to either pay up or improve their ads, pretty much the entire ecosystem wins.

